# Gremilins



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

Kimmie
How do you post those cool gremilins you use?I would not mind knowing how to do that.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Ah bdwillms,

You just have to know a cool address.

Here you go! Just click on the desired smilie and copy the UBB code on the bottom of the screen, then paste it in your post. Have fun!


----------



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

www.plauder-smiles.de/xyxwave.gif 
This is a test post:xyxwave.gif:









[ September 07, 2001: Message edited by: bdwillms ]


----------



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

I'm trying to make this work for me.


----------



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

These gremilins are not working for me.How do they look for everybody else?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

When you copy the UBB Code, make sure you have it all, including the codes at the beginning and at the end; I'm talking about the IMG inside the square brackets.

You will hop with joy, just like this










[ September 07, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Hey Nick, don't worry. It took me several tries to get it right too.










Are you sure you are coping the UBB Code on the bottom of the screen?


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Oh, cool, it actually worked. Me being technology impaired and all. Thanks Kimmie!

[ September 08, 2001: Message edited by: angrychef ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

*LOL LOL LOL LOL * MaryO!


----------



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

So let me try this again
[ September 09, 2001: Message edited by: bdwillms ]









[ September 09, 2001: Message edited by: bdwillms ]


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Nick? Are you trying to insert the image with the image button? If so, don't. Just right click and "paste" and there it is!


----------



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

My computer does not let me cut and paste,and for me I cannot make it work using the image button so I guess I cannot use plauder smiles   .
Are any of you using windows 98?Maybe I need to upgraid my windows.    
One more try









[ September 09, 2001: Message edited by: bdwillms ]


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Let me see if I can do it...


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Guess I got the hang of it, too!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hey bdwillms,

It's *copy* and paste, not *cut* and paste...

Don't give up. Just go back to the drawing board!


----------



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

After many failed tried, successmust be around the corner.

[ September 09, 2001: Message edited by: bdwillms ]
  

[ September 09, 2001: Message edited by: bdwillms ]


----------



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

htthttp://www.plauder-smilies.de/index10.htmp...lauder-smilies.de/index7.htmies.de/index7.htm


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Bekkarose:

Your sense of humour is appreciated tonight!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Nick,

It's not working because you have one *http://* too many.



[ September 12, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

I'm going to give this another try  








and again








and let us see if it works.


[ September 12, 2001: Message edited by: bdwillms ]


----------

